# The journey of a BMW 507 previously owned by Elvis to its restoration



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to our most personal journey - the restoration of a beautiful BMW 507 that once belonged to the King of Rock'n'Roll, Elvis Presley. Watch how the car has been brought to its former glory.

https://youtu.be/tFU0kdNvfiI

_*You can also check out the complete restoration video here!*_

_*You can also read all about this beautiful 507 here!*_


----------

